# Winter cabins



## woodchuck (Nov 7, 2001)

Does anyone know where you can rent a rustic cabin (with woodstove, etc) overnight that requires you to hike or snowshoe into? I heard there was something available like this in the Adirondaks? I live in Vermont.


----------



## twigeater (Nov 8, 2001)

These aren't exactly cabins, but they do have woodstoves:

http://www.phillipsbrook.org/
http://www.otloose.com/what_we_do/yurt.htm
http://www.math.utah.edu/~eyre/rsbfaq/huts.html

And for the future: http://www.centralmaine.com/news/stories/011104hutandtr.shtml

Also, Baxter State Park in Maine has bunkhouses with woodstoves that you can ski into. Lot's of winter regs, though.


----------

